# Best Dressed - What are the best looking Alloys for the TT?



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Thinking about new alloys in the summer so the options are to refurb my rs4 alloys or change the style.

Please post pictures of your TT showing your lovely alloy wheels - thanks [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

One of mine with Sportec mono 10s http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 1594382162


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Gorgeous - 18 or 19" ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Maybe your budget will limit your choice, but the VEE deserves something special..








Steve


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Always been a fan of the retro look - Ronal do an 18" set of Aero's that might do the trick.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Something like this in 18s for £912..








Steve


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Something like this in 18s for £912..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect - I love these. What do you think of these?


----------



## Madabout (Aug 13, 2011)

Glad someone has done this thread as I also thinking of changing wheels on my TT this year if I see something right.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Gorgeous - 18 or 19" ?


19s  some more pics here http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 62/detail/


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello Yellow,

What are those little trims at the rear arch of your link on that qs?.

Thanks

Kal


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

andy.that qs is gorgeous.im not a fan of mucking about with the looks of limited edition cars but that is looking the dogs.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kprincess said:


> Hello Yellow,
> 
> What are those little trims at the rear arch of your link on that qs?.
> 
> ...


They are spats that are fitted to all qS TTs I think they are to cover the tread on the tyres to keep them legal for the MOT
I also have some carbon ones fitted to yellow


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

Team dynamics 18s in gloss black staggered 8j front 9j rear 




























Tom


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Wish I had some spare funds right now :x

Nice wheels. have they been painted?.

Kal


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

c15 ttt said:


> andy.that qs is gorgeous.im not a fan of mucking about with the looks of limited edition cars but that is looking the dogs.


Cheers I know what you mean about Limited edition cars that's why I tried to keep the qS look but a bit different and also kept all the standard parts


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Thoughts?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Thoughts?




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Kprincess said:


> Wish I had some spare funds right now :x
> 
> Nice wheels. have they been painted?.
> 
> Kal


Na they came in black... 

Damien.


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kprincess said:


> Wish I had some spare funds right now :x
> 
> Nice wheels. have they been painted?.
> 
> Kal


If your talking about mine they came in black from the factory 

Tom


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

tom2018 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Wish I had some spare funds right now :x
> ...


They are real nice 

Black on Black :?:


----------



## crackfox (Jan 19, 2013)

Anyone know what these are.
V. Similair to B5 RS4 wheels but subtle difference. Thought they looked really good.
Think they're 18's but not sure...


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Wish I had some spare funds right now :x
> ...


Thanks


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

crackfox said:


> Anyone know what these are.
> V. Similair to B5 RS4 wheels but subtle difference. Thought they looked really good.
> Think they're 18's but not sure...


R36 alloys


----------



## crackfox (Jan 19, 2013)

Cheers, they look really clean and OE. Do you think 18"or 19" ?


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

18


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

18", you can get reps in 19" as well


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

OEM Audi Votex is the way to go


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

i think we can all agree that you can't go wrong with bbs rs


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Nem said:


> OEM Audi Votex is the way to go


I still love these on your TT Nem, I have them but in the oem silver and they don't look as good on my TT as they do on yours :-(


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

kazinak said:


> i think we can all agree that you can't go wrong with bbs rs


I do love the RS, I think the LM is a lovely wheel for the TT as well.

Both will be considered for my TT, can't help but show a bit of interest in Rota Grids although I would much preffer some LM's.

Photoshop Image found via google and was actually posted on this site.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Not my car but just got these wheels...will put some pics up when i get them fitted with a few otber trinkets...


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

The Phonixers on xcarlyx's car :










The pale imitations on mine :


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nuff said the pic says it all... :wink: 
Damien.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Nuff said the pic says it all... :wink:
> Damien.


 8)


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Something a bit different (not everyones tastes i know)










Though not really a possible option.....as they are the only set in existence 

Though i love BBS LM Or BBS RS Wheels on the TT, next set of wheels will be either of those!


----------



## UK2004 (May 15, 2012)

!really


Ian_W said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Nuff said the pic says it all...
> ...


really nice!


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

Definitely my next set when the summer comes http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-All-M ... 1c2e763a7f


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

RazMan said:


> Definitely my next set when the summer comes http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-All-M ... 1c2e763a7f


Good price them, classic wheel 8)


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

Fitted these yesterday thanks to excellent service from John at Wheelbasealloys
May not be to everyones liking but I like. MSW(OZ) 24 in gunmetal /polished edges. The car had New RS4s before and although stunning overpowered the car I think. These look more technical. I like the OZ Ego also but couldnt justify the extra.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

imo the wheels would look better with spacers and maybe even bigger.the wheels that kaz found on ebay would look a million dollars on that.not my cup of tea but everyone is different mate


----------



## edwarddurrant (Oct 8, 2012)

These are mine & I love them


----------



## bobott (Jul 21, 2012)

These rather caught my eye for a more traditional look, and they come staggered as well :mrgreen:


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

The thing about the TT is that it is not only an iconic design but a very small car. Putting wheels that overpower the car take from it. All these split rims and funky designs are just that funky but I think they detract from the car. Thats my story and Im sticking to it


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

What make of alloys you posted Damien nice 

Going for new alloys this summer on my QS Red


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

kazinak said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Thoughts?


LOL - I love the Azev stuff but now my head is pickled!


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

edwarddurrant said:


> These are mine & I love them


Are these the 19" Speedlines off the mk2 TT ?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I like the vmr 710 and rotiform blq. Thinking of a change.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

ades tt 180 said:


> Not my car but just got these wheels...will put some pics up when i get them fitted with a few otber trinkets...


Still think these work so well in the TT ;-)


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

ian222 said:


> I like the vmr 710 and rotiform blq. Thinking of a change.


I was going to get a set of VMR 710's before I bought mine. Lovely wheel, especially finished in gunmetal


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

This just looks awful for some reason - One of my fav wheels of all time too!


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Just Lovely


----------



## nat11911 (Mar 24, 2012)

.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Not convinced - Can't make my mind up on these!!!!


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Nuff said the pic says it all... :wink:
> Damien.


they look the nuts


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

I love my lm staggered 19" reps. Still waiting on the black centres to arrive though


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Brendan what alloys are these on your car?


----------



## edwarddurrant (Oct 8, 2012)

Cuprabhoy said:


> edwarddurrant said:
> 
> 
> > These are mine & I love them
> ...


Yes mate


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

edwarddurrant said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > edwarddurrant said:
> ...


What conversion work was required - very standard looking which is nice.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

"Best looking" is a personal thing...what some see mutts nuts, others see cack. For me, when I see a TT with OEM wheels, I always think it looks good and usually better than aftermarket.

My favs in order:
Votex
RS IIs
Comps
RS4s
RS6s.

I truely love the way my OZRacing Vela IIs (replaced my Comps) look on my TT. Others, hate them. But that's ok.

Get what you like and don't worry about what others think....that's all that's important.

cheers.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Brendan what alloys are these on your car?


They're 19" BBS RS-GT reps


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Brendan what alloys are these on your car?
> ...


 Lovely looking alloys - 19's seem like the size to go for. - Big fan of the Speedlines


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

I quite fancy these










and maybe these


----------



## biggusguttus (Jul 12, 2012)

I do like these but a mission to keep clean


----------



## edwarddurrant (Oct 8, 2012)

Cuprabhoy said:


> edwarddurrant said:
> 
> 
> > Cuprabhoy said:
> ...


Yeah they have audi centre cap so it's OEM look, I had to get PCD adapters as the stud pattern wasn't the same


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

"Yeah they have audi centre cap so it's OEM look, I had to get PCD adapters as the stud pattern wasn't the same"

What offset were your alloys and did they come from a mk2 TT or A5 Etc? Also was the new stud pattern 5x112 and what size is the PCD spacer - 20mm front and back?


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

18" Sportec Mono's, Agressive yet subtle.


DSC04622 by Matty!, on Flickr


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Matty! said:


> 18" Sportec Mono's, Agressive yet subtle.
> 
> 
> DSC04622 by Matty!, on Flickr


I'm a fan of the Sportec but they're so expensive!!!!!


----------



## Bre-TT (Jul 14, 2012)

Another vote here for vmr 710s and XXR530s. Oh, and SDM001s.


----------



## edwarddurrant (Oct 8, 2012)

Cuprabhoy said:


> "Yeah they have audi centre cap so it's OEM look, I had to get PCD adapters as the stud pattern wasn't the same"
> 
> What offset were your alloys and did they come from a mk2 TT or A5 Etc? Also was the new stud pattern 5x112 and what size is the PCD spacer - 20mm front and back?


The offset of the new wheels was ET 48 so you want big spacers I got 20mm rear 15mm front, I'm gunna change them to 30mm back and 25mm front as they don't have the stance I expected as I worked it out wrong. There from an A6


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Matty! said:
> 
> 
> > 18" Sportec Mono's, Agressive yet subtle.
> ...


I got mine for £450! Just look about on the Audi forums buddy! They do pop up.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Matty! said:
> 
> 
> > 18" Sportec Mono's, Agressive yet subtle.
> ...


You can't get them in the correct PCD for the mk1 any more I got mine 19s off Des on here but as you say not cheap even secondhand


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

I have these. TSW Tribecas on my V6. It's a Moro blue one and I think they look the biz. Got 18's.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Matty! said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Matty! said:
> ...


Did they need a refurb at that price?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Danny Wilde said:


> I have these. TSW Tribecas on my V6. It's a Moro blue one and I think they look the biz. Got 18's.


They DO look the biz ! Vniceindeed


----------



## Bucky (Sep 9, 2012)

I fitted these six months ago, still not convinced, may swap them for vmr710 when the wife's not looking


----------



## UK2004 (May 15, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Nuff said the pic says it all... :wink:
> Damien.


Does this car have body kit as well as the wheels, what size wheels are they do they fit the 3.2 easily?


----------



## Converted2VW (Feb 13, 2011)

Bucky said:


> I fitted these six months ago, still not convinced, may swap them for vmr710 when the wife's not looking


These are actually quite nice.
Now maybe they will go better with your color in a shade or two darker?


----------



## kish (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi guys, i'm looking for some alloys and tyres for my mk1 TT 225... I have only been looking for alloys with stud pattern 5 x 100 because I didn't think I could fit 5 x 112 without spacers adapters etc... is it quite a lengthy expensive process if you don't go for 5 x 100? and any advice were to find pre owned alloys with tyres?? Also I have 18's at the moment but would you say 19's look better?? any advice would be appreciated..thanks!


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll most likely be stoned, but I do like how 17s look like on a lowered tt... RS6 17 for example.
18s are ok, but 19s make the car look really small, like a cart.

Ok, I'm hiding now


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

nordic said:


> I'll most likely be stoned, but I do like how 17s look like on a lowered tt... RS6 17 for example.
> 18s are ok, but 19s make the car look really small, like a cart.
> 
> Ok, I'm hiding now


The car really does have to be properly lowered for 19's to look right on the mk1. I think 19's also give a lowered mk1 massive presence.  Not sure how performance and dynamically effective they are, compared to 18's with a decent tyre mind?

Damien.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I noticed recently (I'm a bit slow) that every expensive sports car I've seen (Ferraris etc) all have huge wheels.
For me, big wheels = expensive look.
Of course, it does depend WHICH wheels ...


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

mullum said:


> I noticed recently (I'm a bit slow) that every expensive sports car I've seen (Ferraris etc) all have huge wheels.
> For me, big wheels = expensive look.
> Of course, it does depend WHICH wheels ...


Yes but all the supercars chassis's are dynamically designed with big 19's and 20's in mind. The mk1 chassis was not designed with 19 inch wheels in mind. As long as you invest in a decent lightweight 19 inch alloy you will be fine. Then as previously mentioned you have to budget in the suspension mods to make the car look presentable. 19's on standard suspension and height look ridiculous.. :?

Damien.


----------



## bluslc (Sep 28, 2009)

UK2004 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Nuff said the pic says it all... :wink:
> ...


no body kit.. wheels are 8.5x19 and 9.5x19 they will fit 3.2 no problem .


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

bluslc said:


> UK2004 said:
> 
> 
> > TTSPORT666 said:
> ...


Hi again what make are these alloys ?

Thanks Wiliam


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sporty tt said:


> Nuff said the pic says it all... :wink:
> Damien.
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote][/quote]
BBS LMs or more likely cheap fakes


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

BBS LM's...


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Brendanb86 said:


> BBS LM's...


Thanks guys !
do like dished alloys !


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

Got these on mine, might have a change in the summer though living the dish rimmed wheels on show in this thread


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sporty tt said:
> 
> 
> > Nuff said the pic says it all... :wink:
> ...


[/quote]
BBS LMs or more likely cheap fakes[/quote]

OUCH Andy....I had genuine Lms and they were bloody rubbish...corrosion round the bolts after 6 months...and a nightmare to refurbish.....I got sick of them and got my hands on some rare quality LM reps, that for some reason were a whole lot lighter in weight than any other Lm rep on the market...and after 3 winters they are mint, no corrosion round the bolts etc. So personally i would not be prepared to spend another "small car price" for another set of genuine 19 inch LM's. Only if i lived in a dry climate... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTSPORT666 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Sporty tt said:
> ...


BBS LMs or more likely cheap fakes[/quote]

OUCH Andy....I had genuine Lms and they were bloody rubbish...corrosion round the bolts after 6 months...and a nightmare to refurbish.....I got sick of them and got my hands on some rare quality LM reps, that for some reason were a whole lot lighter in weight than any other Lm rep on the market...and after 3 winters they are mint, no corrosion round the bolts etc. So personally i would not be prepared to spend another "small car price" for another set of genuine 19 inch LM's. Only if i lived in a dry climate... :wink:

Damien.[/quote] 
Or just for summer use :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Or just for summer use :wink: :lol:[/quote]

Ahhh summer Andy all 10 days of it.... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Or just for summer use :wink: :lol:


Ahhh summer Andy all 10 days of it.... :wink:

Damien.[/quote]
On a good year mate :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Pics probably not the greatest, but here are some fat fives:










Piece of pee to keep clean!


----------



## dsm1113 (Feb 16, 2010)

My favourite set of alloys on a TT bar none:



















Followed closely in second by:



















David


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

Quattro sport alloys...albeit reps :-(


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Kinesis 3 piece  
Damien.


----------



## GrahamR (Dec 28, 2009)

Original 16" alloys in Chrome effect powder coat for me!










Graham


----------



## Jackson (Aug 13, 2011)

What are those alloys and where can i get them from under the aero 18's?? there ace!


----------



## Jamie948 (Dec 8, 2007)

My wheels. Love them, but a nightmare to keep clean


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Jamie948 said:


> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> My wheels. Love them, but a nightmare to keep clean


This looks much like Charlies old car, am I right. Glad its still on the forum.


----------



## Jamie948 (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah it was Charlie's, top guy.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

chaznik said:


> Quattro sport alloys...albeit reps :-(


You might of moved the roadkill


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

Cuprabhoy said:


> chaznik said:
> 
> 
> > Quattro sport alloys...albeit reps :-(
> ...


Haha, she gets in the bloody thing all the time too!!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Yellow,
> ...


Thanks didn't see this reply but would love a pair of those 

What they cost?.

Thanks

Kal


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> The car really does have to be properly lowered for 19's to look right on the mk1. I think 19's also give a lowered mk1 massive presence.  Not sure how performance and dynamically effective they are, compared to 18's with a decent tyre mind?
> 
> Damien.


I couldn't agree more, but i think what doesn't help is the overall smaller diameter of a 35 profile tyre on a 19" wheel compared to a 40 profile tyre on an 18" wheel, the bigger gap around the tyre calls for lower suspension... it's not a lot but it makes a difference :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

warrenstuart said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > The car really does have to be properly lowered for 19's to look right on the mk1. I think 19's also give a lowered mk1 massive presence.  Not sure how performance and dynamically effective they are, compared to 18's with a decent tyre mind?
> ...


 :? A19 in with a35 tyre is almost the identical diameter to an 18 with a 40 tyre


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Do you mean lower profile sidewall as opposed to smaller diameter? The diameter on a 19" 35mm profile is larger than an 18" tyre with a 40mm profile - The 19" alloy should have a 30 profile x19 which would have a similar diameter to the 40 profile x18.


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

dsm1113 said:


> My favourite set of alloys on a TT bar none:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Still love the TVR wheels,the "mutz nuts" [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Nick


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

ChallonaTTer said:


>


Ar the classic, 'misses waits in the car whilst you take a picture' :lol:


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Do you mean lower profile sidewall as opposed to smaller diameter? The diameter on a 19" 35mm profile is larger than an 18" tyre with a 40mm profile - The 19" alloy should have a 30 profile x19 which would have a similar diameter to the 40 profile x18.


According to a tyre size calculator a 225 40 18 has an overall tyre diameter of 637 mil...a 235 35 19 has a diameter of 647 mil...equates to a 1.57% difference (10mil)


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Still love my rotiform blq and not seen then on another tt YET 
But would love a set of Bentley rims !


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

ades tt 180 said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean lower profile sidewall as opposed to smaller diameter? The diameter on a 19" 35mm profile is larger than an 18" tyre with a 40mm profile - The 19" alloy should have a 30 profile x19 which would have a similar diameter to the 40 profile x18.
> ...


My daughters car has 225 40 18 tyres with 2mm of tread, ours has 225 35 19 with 5mm of tread and the overall diameter of the tyres (surface of tread to surface of tread) is between 5 & 10mm less on ours with the 19" wheels.
I measured them a few weeks ago as i kept looking at them side by side and thinking are they smaller on the 19s or is it just an illusion and they are smaller :?


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Maybe it also depends on the width. If tyres are stretched on wider rims (intentionally or not) then this will reduce the profile.

It's science!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Maybe it also depends on the width. If tyres are stretched on wider rims (intentionally or not) then this will reduce the profile.
> 
> It's science!!!


It will the 35 on a 35 series tyre is the side wall hight as a % of the tread width so on a235 tyre it is 35% of 235mm on a 225 tyre it will be 35% of 225mm a stretch on the tyre will lower the over all diameter even more


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 30, 2011)

beautiful kenesis wheels on your in-da-weeds TTSPORT666, also not so common. i was surprised while researching the kenesis wheels were a bit heavy, i love mesh style wheels with lips, J-Line has some sharp custom built lightweight wheels that are not priced too high for a wheel like that. to me correct spacing either with spacers or custom offsets that bring the wheel out enhances any wheel look, i prefer smaller 17" wheels for their better ride, safety, lighter weight and better prices on wheel + tyres


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> It will the 35 on a 35 series tyre is the side wall hight as a % of the tread width so on a235 tyre it is 35% of 235mm on a 225 tyre it will be 35% of 225mm a stretch on the tyre will lower the over all diameter even more


Well they say that you learn something new every day and i didn't know that the side wall height was a percentage of the tread width  
Makes total sense now i've thought about it... simples really!!

Warren.


----------

